# L.G. Productions - Fresno Car Show May 18th



## L.G.Productions (Mar 5, 2008)

Visit [url]www.lgproductions.net to download an application.[/url]


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

:thumbsdown: for L.G.Productions :thumbsdown:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 27 2008, 12:07 AM~10512578
> *:thumbsdown: for L.G.Productions  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 27 2008, 12:07 AM~10512578
> *:thumbsdown: for L.G.Productions  :thumbsdown:
> *





:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
*
I 2ND THAT SHIT*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Plus is that not the same day as the SAN FRANCISCO STREETLOW? :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 27 2008, 09:00 AM~10513561
> *Plus is that not the same day as the SAN FRANCISCO STREETLOW?  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: Better show :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.G.Productions_@Apr 26 2008, 11:54 PM~10512530
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be there reppin issue 2.......looks like this is going to be a BIG show....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be there reppin issue 2.......looks like this is going to be a BIG show....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Sad shit that they have to sanction for the piece of shit LRM magazine, Imma stay right here in the BAY and support the magazine that has kept it real since day one !!!!
STREETLOW BABIE !!!!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2008, 09:48 AM~10559580
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
this is gonna be a good show


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there representing Stockton... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@May 2 2008, 03:50 PM~10562297
> *Brown Persuasion will be there representing Stockton... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


ILL SEE U GUY THERE :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@May 2 2008, 10:48 AM~10560357
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> this is gonna be a good show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 2 2008, 10:25 AM~10560213
> *Sad shit that they have to sanction for the piece of shit LRM magazine, Imma stay right here in the BAY and support the magazine that has kept it real since day one !!!!
> STREETLOW BABIE !!!!
> *


the SF show is always a weak show. 

i;ll be in fresno.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 2 2008, 11:34 PM~10565123
> *the SF show is always a weak show.
> 
> i;ll be in fresno.
> *


cant remember seeing you there before, your just saying that because thats where your at.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 2 2008, 11:58 PM~10565190
> *cant remember seeing you there before, your just saying that because thats where your at.
> *



HES FROM TURLOCK. THERE COMING DOWN TO SUPPORT THE NEW FRESNO AND MERCED CHAPTERS


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2008, 12:17 AM~10565255
> *HES FROM TURLOCK. THERE COMING DOWN TO SUPPORT THE NEW FRESNO AND MERCED CHAPTERS
> *


  

TO EACH THEIR OWN BRO, I WOULD GO TO THAT SHOW TOO IF I LIVED OUT THERE, BUT WHY TRAVEL A FEW HOURS IF THERE IS A SHOW THE SAME DAY 4MILES AWAY
I KNOW WE WILL HAVE A FEW MEMBERS OUT THERE BUSTING OUT TOO.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 3 2008, 12:37 AM~10565311
> *
> 
> TO EACH THEIR OWN BRO, I WOULD GO TO THAT SHOW TOO IF I LIVED OUT THERE, BUT WHY TRAVEL A FEW HOURS IF THERE IS A SHOW THE SAME DAY 4MILES AWAYI KNOW WE WILL HAVE A FEW MEMBERS OUT THERE BUSTING OUT TOO.
> *


SAME DEAL HERE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2008, 12:40 AM~10565317
> *SAME DEAL HERE
> *


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2008, 12:40 AM~10565317
> *SAME DEAL HERE
> *


  

dont take offense regal king.. but the 'show coverage' from that show this past year shows 60% of candlestick parks parking lot unused.. thats including the cars and the vendor booth spaces.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@May 3 2008, 01:41 AM~10565438
> *
> 
> dont take offense regal king.. but the 'show coverage' from that show this past year shows 60% of candlestick parks parking lot unused.. thats including the cars and the vendor booth spaces.
> *


never take it offensive your my niggs, hope you make it to our layitlow picnic this year homie


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

DONT KNOW WHAT EVRYBODYS :thumbsdown: ABOUT WE WIN IN THE HOP AND GET PAID CANT HATE D&J HYDRAULICS BEEN WINING FOR THE THREE YEAR IN A ROW DIFFERENT CLASSES


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

will be out there reppin! :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

i'll be there


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 3 2008, 09:57 AM~10566386
> *DONT KNOW WHAT EVRYBODYS :thumbsdown: ABOUT WE WIN IN THE HOP AND GET PAID CANT HATE D&J HYDRAULICS BEEN WINING FOR THE THREE YEAR IN A ROW DIFFERENT CLASSES
> *



WELL THIS YEAR THERE IS NO HOP THATS WHAT THE :thumbsdown: IS ALL ABOUT.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 3 2008, 10:57 AM~10566386
> *DONT KNOW WHAT EVRYBODYS :thumbsdown: ABOUT WE WIN IN THE HOP AND GET PAID CANT HATE D&J HYDRAULICS BEEN WINING FOR THE THREE YEAR IN A ROW DIFFERENT CLASSES
> *


wat up bro come battle the juice we be waiting :biggrin: if lg put the money were there we re king of cali noo dought come play homie


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

no hop or what som one tell me thanks


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 7 2008, 10:15 PM~10605155
> *no hop or what som one tell me thanks
> *


NO HOPP HOMIE IM GONNA CHECK IT OUT FOR A QUICK MINUTE TO REALLY LOOK AT THE SIGHT FOR A FUTURE SHOW THERE IM ALREADY MAKING CONTACTS THERE :biggrin: BUT ILL BE SUPPORTING THE GOOD CAUSE AT TUFF ENUFF :biggrin:  LG WILL HAVE A GOOD SHOW NO DOUBT ITS GOTTA BE ITS LOWRIDER SANCTIONED PEEPS NEED TO QUALIFY ANY LOWRIDER SANCTIONED EVENT IN CALI WILL DO NUMBERS RIGHT NOW REMEBER THERE THERE WAS ONLY ONE CALI SHOW THIS YEAR


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

too far for me...going to streetlow


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

LATIN WORLD CC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@May 8 2008, 05:20 PM~10610897
> *too far for me...going to streetlow
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEWSTYLE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

nokturnal in the house


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 8 2008, 06:20 PM~10611306
> *LATIN WORLD CC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *


What up Gordo......We are heading up there too.....but no hop so the cars will stay at home


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@May 12 2008, 03:39 PM~10637502
> *What up Gordo......We are heading up there too.....but no hop so the cars will stay at home
> *


wat up perro see you there will drink a cold one :biggrin:


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH PLENTY OF MERCHANDISE!


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

Count us in...
.
.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH THEM PUTTING SOME CARS IN SIDE & SOME OUT SIDE? :uh: 
WE ARE TAKING 10 CARS THEY WANT 3 OF THEM OUT SIDE!  :loco:
& MY CAR IS ONE OF THEM :0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

.........THE BIG M........WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...DELANO IN EFFECT :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@May 12 2008, 03:39 PM~10637502
> *What up Gordo......We are heading up there too.....but no hop so the cars will stay at home
> *


well there is a hopp that same day at another lil show 300 bucks prize orange juice will be waiting for the victims


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 13 2008, 10:50 PM~10650942
> *well there is a hopp that same day at another lil show 300 bucks prize orange juice will be waiting for the victims
> *


we might take the single! to lg depends we dont wanna show and nobody else does! 3 make a class! no 3 no pay fuck that!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

its going to be hot, anyone coming from out of town be ready for the Central Valley heat


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 14 2008, 01:28 PM~10654372
> *its going to be hot, anyone coming from out of town be ready for the Central Valley heat
> *



yup like 100




its going to be HOT


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

ohh yes more heat more skimpy clothes on the hoochis which means more nalga shots


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@May 14 2008, 05:07 PM~10656421
> *ohh yes more heat more skimpy clothes on the hoochis which means more nalga shots
> *


Please take some for me.... I want Beaver Shots !!! Fat Juicy Beaver Shots like a Giant Double Whopper. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be in da house..... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 2 2008, 10:25 AM~10560213
> *Sad shit that they have to sanction for the piece of shit LRM magazine, Imma stay right here in the BAY and support the magazine that has kept it real since day one !!!!
> STREETLOW BABIE !!!!
> *


*Thanx for the support*


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 14 2008, 06:18 PM~10656476
> *Please take some for me.... I want Beaver Shots !!! Fat Juicy Beaver Shots like a Giant Double Whopper. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you got it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 14 2008, 08:19 AM~10652584
> *we might take the single! to lg depends we dont wanna show and nobody else does! 3 make a class! no 3 no pay fuck that!
> *


well i think cut throat hydraulics will be there too im not to sure because joes stunt team for motorcycles will be performing at the lil show and then vic will be there but in all honestly i dont think they gonna pay up usually small shows like to hold out i told vic he better off going to frisco


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

http://impalamagazine.com/ the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....

hope you guys and gals get a chance to check it out, give us some feedback and ideas.......

Jesse "Toro"
Editor & Co-publisher
Impalas Magazine


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

i just talked it over with the homie were not going!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 14 2008, 05:18 PM~10656476
> *Please take some for me.... I want Beaver Shots !!! Fat Juicy Beaver Shots like a Giant Double Whopper. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x222222222222222222222


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@May 14 2008, 12:28 PM~10654372
> *its going to be hot, anyone coming from out of town be ready for the Central Valley heat
> *


GOT 2 CASES OF WATER IN THE FREEZER RIGHT NOW


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 15 2008, 08:57 AM~10660667
> *http://impalamagazine.com/ the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....
> 
> hope you guys and gals get a chance to check it out, give us some feedback and ideas.......
> ...


LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 15 2008, 04:35 PM~10664472
> *GOT 2 CASES OF WATER IN THE FREEZER RIGHT NOW
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i need to get the new impallas magazine


----------



## KINGLUXURY (May 16, 2008)

ADDRESS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

MOVE IN IS TOMORROW!!!!! N ITS GUNNA BE OVA 100 DEGREES!!!


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

She is fiine! Is she gonna be there?
What's her name?


> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@May 8 2008, 05:21 AM~10606027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@May 15 2008, 04:35 PM~10664472
> *GOT 2 CASES OF WATER IN THE FREEZER RIGHT NOW
> *


WHAT NO BEER? :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@May 16 2008, 11:15 PM~10674935
> *WHAT NO BEER? :biggrin:
> *


of course not :ugh:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

just took a drive and saw two heads there in line.




all i have to say is that its going to be HOT with a shit load of rides and DAMN there better be hoes there too.



DTA



c everyone sunday


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

can you say tug a war we going but I have no ride


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

already???? damn were heading early 2.......shows gunna be packed


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 17 2008, 12:48 AM~10675140
> *already???? damn were heading early 2.......shows gunna be packed
> *



yup i saw two in line and i saw one other at the gas station and i started to pray for him cause damn gas is TOO HIGH.



DTA


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

hell yea 4 bucks!!!! i pray for the guys with 350's n 396's.....gas is crazy...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 17 2008, 12:48 AM~10675137
> *can you say tug a war we going but I have no ride
> *



no ride scooby?


some more upgrades?


atomic

DTA


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 17 2008, 12:54 AM~10675167
> *hell yea 4 bucks!!!! i pray for the guys with 350's n 396's.....gas is crazy...
> *



i want to say it was 409 a gallon damn too too much.

well bro im not sure where ur coming from but i hope u have a safe trip.




atomic

import illusions

DTA


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 16 2008, 11:47 PM~10675132
> *just took a drive and saw two heads there in line.
> all i have to say is that its going to be HOT with a shit load of rides and DAMN there better be hoes there too.
> DTA
> ...


dam some people aint playin huh, get there at 12 at night, and gates dont open till 9 probably 10 the way they work, shit i was gonna go tommorrow but i decided to go sunday, move in, is much faster on sunday for some reason.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 15 2008, 07:04 AM~10660359
> *well i think cut throat hydraulics will be there too im not to sure because joes stunt team for motorcycles will be performing at the lil show and then vic will be there but in all honestly i dont think they gonna pay up usually small shows like to hold out  i told vic he better off going to frisco
> *



we will pay even if 1 car shows up as a matter fact i hope only 1 car shows up just so i can get my clown on and also cut throat hydraulics will also be there at the lil show no cut on street low or lg just happen to be on the same day but us indians wil support each other and we will pay thank you very much but just like vic said every body is just scared of him i always see people talking shit but u all know where he will be 300 4 1st 150 4 2nd well see why drive 4 when u can drive just 1hour TUF E NUF CUSTOMS AND OLD TIMES IN FULL EFFECT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@May 17 2008, 02:17 AM~10675736
> *we will pay even if 1 car shows up as a matter fact i hope only 1 car shows up just so i can get my clown on and also cut throat hydraulics will also be there at the lil show no cut on street low or lg just happen to be on the same day but us indians wil support each other and we will pay thank you very much but just like vic said every body is just scared of him i always see people talking shit but u all know where he will be 300 4 1st 150 4 2nd well see why drive 4 when u can drive just 1hour  TUF E NUF CUSTOMS AND OLD TIMES IN FULL EFFECT
> *


all we got to take to this show is are single pump street truck! and if we do decided to take it i dont wanna here that theres just us so we dont get paid! if we show and nobody else does we want that $300! also we aint scared of nobody!


----------



## KINGLUXURY (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGLUXURY_@May 16 2008, 01:11 PM~10671843
> *ADDRESS PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 17 2008, 08:24 AM~10676281
> *all we got to take to this show is are single pump street truck! and if we do decided to take it i dont wanna here that theres just us so we dont get paid! if we show and nobody else does we want that $300! also we aint scared of nobody!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :werd: COME DOWN BROTHERS THERE GUARENTEEING THE CASH EVEN IF ONE VEHICLE SHOWS UP WICH BY THE LOOKS OF IT THERE WILL BE MORE THAN THAT AND THE CRUISE AND AFTER HOPP COOL CANT GO WRONG


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 17 2008, 01:12 PM~10677354
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :werd: COME DOWN BROTHERS THERE GUARENTEEING THE CASH EVEN IF ONE VEHICLE SHOWS UP WICH BY THE LOOKS OF IT THERE WILL BE MORE THAN THAT AND THE CRUISE AND AFTER HOPP COOL CANT GO WRONG
> *



we will see whos scared and who aint by who shows up and who does not if you guys got a clean ass sweepstakes car then you should go to lg i would but if your a hopper that competes you know where to be like i said 1 car shows its gettind paid


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

also imperials car club will be bringing a 64 there raffeling off clean ass f__k


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 16 2008, 11:54 PM~10675167
> *hell yea 4 bucks!!!! i pray for the guys with 350's n 396's.....gas is crazy...
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@May 18 2008, 07:27 AM~10679986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A LOT OF SINGLE PUMPS WHEN AND I GOT PAYED FULL CASH FIRST PLACE $300


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks to every one that came to TUF E NUF added more cats on the spot gave away 1400 total


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

GOOD SHOW BUT FUKIN HOT ASS FUK. NEEDED MORE FEMALES THO NOT MANY OUT THERE THIS YR


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*POST THEM PICS UP RAZA*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HEARD THE SHOW WAS GOOD, BUT THE AWARD CEREMONY WAS ALL MESSED UP.


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 18 2008, 10:20 PM~10684138
> *HEARD THE SHOW WAS GOOD, BUT THE AWARD CEREMONY WAS ALL MESSED UP.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin: 







Mr. Wally Dog from compton kicking it with Delano & Cen Cal at the Fresno car show </span>
<img src=\'http://i29.tinypic.com/2z9cvn8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i31.tinypic.com/24o8vgn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i29.tinypic.com/2wmkq5g.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i27.tinypic.com/rr1jk0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/k4b1nb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i25.tinypic.com/30mxsus.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i25.tinypic.com/14t7eqh.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i30.tinypic.com/f1yvqc.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i27.tinypic.com/hx0mc3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>had a good time at the fresno car show. it was hot but we were in the cool spot. just want to say thanks wally for comeing out here to kick it. Able, Silly, Eddie, and one other person placed at the show. Good show :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 18 2008, 10:20 PM~10684138
> *HEARD THE SHOW WAS GOOD, BUT THE AWARD CEREMONY WAS ALL MESSED UP.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TROPHY CERAMONY WAS CRAP..................BUT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT THAT USUALLY DONT HAPPEN AT LEAST ONES IVE BEEN TO THAT LARRY THROWS BUT THIS ONE HAD PROBLEMS ....BUT WHAT U GONNA DO THEY ALL CANT BE PERFECT.....


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

WERE ARE THE PICTURES LET'S SEE DAM.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 19 2008, 12:41 AM~10684712
> *TROPHY CERAMONY WAS CRAP..................BUT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT THAT USUALLY DONT HAPPEN AT LEAST ONES IVE BEEN TO THAT LARRY THROWS BUT THIS ONE HAD PROBLEMS ....BUT WHAT U GONNA DO THEY ALL CANT BE PERFECT.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## the fan man (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

NICE PICS ATOMIC......TOO BAD WE MISSED IT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@May 19 2008, 03:05 PM~10688290
> *NICE PICS ATOMIC......TOO BAD WE MISSED IT
> *


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

MEMO MEMO MEMO :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

whats up memo


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@May 19 2008, 10:52 AM~10686909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

.
.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Who won in the sweepstakes???? uffin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 19 2008, 09:48 PM~10692190
> *Who won in the sweepstakes????  uffin:
> *



all i know is 


euro 1st maxx out

2nd bobby and his TL

best import my ride but i got no trophy its in the mail no check also :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@May 19 2008, 07:25 PM~10691129
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 27 2008, 12:07 AM~10512578
> *:thumbsdown: for L.G.Productions  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 19 2008, 08:48 PM~10692190
> *Who won in the sweepstakes????  uffin:
> *


best truck = sunset dreams, showoffs, not sure who got 2nd or 3rd
best car = la sancha, showoffs, not sure who got 2nd or 3rd, i know doug heavy hitter was in top 3
best compact car = ricks maxima got 1st, creativity, and my acura got 2nd also creativity, 3rd was the metro from carnales unidos, 
best suv= suv from nokturnal
best bomb truck, = sal with trokita loca, rollerz only
best bomb= not sure, think it was limetime, from oldies
best bike=??
best trike=???

congrats to all winners,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

and im sure everyone is talking about the trophy ceremony, first of it started hella last, second, there were calling out numbers hella fast, and people were waiting for a while and the line just got bigger and bigger, then i heard some people got the wrong trophy, then to top it off they ran out of trophies, but what was not call, was all the shit people were yelling out at larry, we all have to understand, that when a show has 60 classes, they dont order all those trophys, because if u did, u would get a shit load of trophies, so u pick a number, u estimate how many u might need, and once in while, u a short, it was the first time i think this happened, but with all the cars that showed up, shit happens, and larry his a man of his word, if he says he will mail u a trophy, he aint bullshitting, i remember when i first started showing, he didnt have my sweepstakes trophy a week later he was in town with my trophy, so he dont bullshit, but everyone started yelling out shit, and i think he was pretty pissed off, considering we had to get our sweepstakes trophy, from his truck, he was sitting in there, pissed as fuck, writing the checks, he should of got more trophies to begin with when he knew it was gonna be a big turnout, but then again, u never know how many cars u gonna have till day of show. but oh well, shit happens, im sure everything cant go smooth.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 20 2008, 12:21 AM~10694033
> *best truck = sunset dreams, showoffs, not sure who got 2nd or 3rd
> best car = la sancha, showoffs, not sure who got 2nd or 3rd, i know doug heavy hitter was in top 3
> best compact car = ricks maxima got 1st, creativity, and my acura got 2nd also creativity, 3rd was the metro from carnales unidos,
> ...


mauri with azteca got 2nd in trucks, carnales unidos


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 20 2008, 01:21 AM~10694033
> *best truck = sunset dreams, showoffs, not sure who got 2nd or 3rd
> best car = la sancha, showoffs, not sure who got 2nd or 3rd, i know doug heavy hitter was in top 3
> best compact car = ricks maxima got 1st, creativity, and my acura got 2nd also creativity, 3rd was the metro from carnales unidos,
> ...




i want to add


best import performance; my ride but i did not get my trophy nor my check, larry told me he will take care of it this week. he said he was a man of his word and i will say he is. i will post it up when i get my trophy and check to make this str.


its on the flyer best import and i have got the last two before from LG.



atomic


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 20 2008, 12:27 AM~10694048
> *and im sure everyone is talking about the trophy ceremony, first of it started hella last, second, there were calling out numbers hella fast, and people were waiting for a while and the line just got bigger and bigger, then i heard some people got the wrong trophy, then to top it off they ran out of trophies, but what was not call, was all the shit people were yelling out at larry, we all have to understand, that when a show has 60 classes, they dont order all those trophys, because if u did, u would get a shit load of trophies, so u pick a number, u estimate how many u might need, and once in while, u a short, it was the first time i think this happened, but with all the cars that showed up, shit happens, and larry his a man of his word, if he says he will mail u a trophy, he aint bullshitting, i remember when i first started showing, he didnt have my sweepstakes trophy a week later he was in town with my trophy, so he dont bullshit, but everyone started yelling out shit, and i think he was pretty pissed off, considering we had to get our sweepstakes trophy, from his truck, he was sitting in there, pissed as fuck, writing the checks, he should of got more trophies to begin with when he knew it was gonna be a big turnout, but then again, u never know how many cars u gonna have till day of show. but oh well, shit happens, im sure everything cant go smooth.
> *


Running out of trophies is not a first for Larry and he doesnt always make good on his word !!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i want to add congrats to everyone that went to the show win or lose i dont care congrats to everyone out there for showing off there rides and keeping the 559 alive with car shows.




ATOMIC 


IMPORT ILLUSIONS !!!!!!!!!!



my car falls into import performance not euro sub compact thats for the euro's and im not a euro.


congrrats to the three top euros out there and the other sweepstakes winners :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

http://tinypic.com/usermedhttp://tinypic.c...vt5aE6hkg%3D%3D


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 20 2008, 10:05 AM~10695596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

how do we reg for the show :dunno:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@May 20 2008, 02:33 PM~10697739
> *how do we reg for the show :dunno:
> *


CALL OR PM ME WILL GET ONE ASAP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 20 2008, 12:27 AM~10694048
> *and im sure everyone is talking about the trophy ceremony, first of it started hella last, second, there were calling out numbers hella fast, and people were waiting for a while and the line just got bigger and bigger, then i heard some people got the wrong trophy, then to top it off they ran out of trophies, but what was not call, was all the shit people were yelling out at larry, we all have to understand, that when a show has 60 classes, they dont order all those trophys, because if u did, u would get a shit load of trophies, so u pick a number, u estimate how many u might need, and once in while, u a short, it was the first time i think this happened, but with all the cars that showed up, shit happens, and larry his a man of his word, if he says he will mail u a trophy, he aint bullshitting, i remember when i first started showing, he didnt have my sweepstakes trophy a week later he was in town with my trophy, so he dont bullshit, but everyone started yelling out shit, and i think he was pretty pissed off, considering we had to get our sweepstakes trophy, from his truck, he was sitting in there, pissed as fuck, writing the checks, he should of got more trophies to begin with when he knew it was gonna be a big turnout, but then again, u never know how many cars u gonna have till day of show. but oh well, shit happens, im sure everything cant go smooth.
> *




very well said


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 20 2008, 12:21 AM~10694033
> *best truck = sunset dreams, showoffs, not sure who got 2nd or 3rd
> best car = la sancha, showoffs, not sure who got 2nd or 3rd, i know doug heavy hitter was in top 3
> best compact car = ricks maxima got 1st, creativity, and my acura got 2nd also creativity, 3rd was the metro from carnales unidos,
> ...


Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## john96ss (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 20 2008, 12:27 AM~10694048
> *and im sure everyone is talking about the trophy ceremony, first of it started hella last, second, there were calling out numbers hella fast, and people were waiting for a while and the line just got bigger and bigger, then i heard some people got the wrong trophy, then to top it off they ran out of trophies, but what was not call, was all the shit people were yelling out at larry, we all have to understand, that when a show has 60 classes, they dont order all those trophys, because if u did, u would get a shit load of trophies, so u pick a number, u estimate how many u might need, and once in while, u a short, it was the first time i think this happened, but with all the cars that showed up, shit happens, and larry his a man of his word, if he says he will mail u a trophy, he aint bullshitting, i remember when i first started showing, he didnt have my sweepstakes trophy a week later he was in town with my trophy, so he dont bullshit, but everyone started yelling out shit, and i think he was pretty pissed off, considering we had to get our sweepstakes trophy, from his truck, he was sitting in there, pissed as fuck, writing the checks, he should of got more trophies to begin with when he knew it was gonna be a big turnout, but then again, u never know how many cars u gonna have till day of show. but oh well, shit happens, im sure everything cant go smooth.
> *


the mail can't be that slow cause it happened to me 4 years ago and the year before that and 2 years before that and I am still waiting for my trophies. I didn't know it was an lg productions show till it was to late otherwise I wouldn't have been there this weekend.


----------



## john96ss (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 20 2008, 12:27 AM~10694048
> *and im sure everyone is talking about the trophy ceremony, first of it started hella last, second, there were calling out numbers hella fast, and people were waiting for a while and the line just got bigger and bigger, then i heard some people got the wrong trophy, then to top it off they ran out of trophies, but what was not call, was all the shit people were yelling out at larry, we all have to understand, that when a show has 60 classes, they dont order all those trophys, because if u did, u would get a shit load of trophies, so u pick a number, u estimate how many u might need, and once in while, u a short, it was the first time i think this happened, but with all the cars that showed up, shit happens, and larry his a man of his word, if he says he will mail u a trophy, he aint bullshitting, i remember when i first started showing, he didnt have my sweepstakes trophy a week later he was in town with my trophy, so he dont bullshit, but everyone started yelling out shit, and i think he was pretty pissed off, considering we had to get our sweepstakes trophy, from his truck, he was sitting in there, pissed as fuck, writing the checks, he should of got more trophies to begin with when he knew it was gonna be a big turnout, but then again, u never know how many cars u gonna have till day of show. but oh well, shit happens, im sure everything cant go smooth.
> *


the mail can't be that slow cause it happened to me 4 years ago and the year before that and 2 years before that and I am still waiting for my trophies. I didn't know it was an lg productions show till it was to late otherwise I wouldn't have been there this weekend.


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND A GOOD TURNOUT! N WHATS A 5 DOLLAR TROPHY??? U CAN JUST GO MAKE ONE YOURSELF!!


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND A GOOD TURNOUT! N WHATS A 5 DOLLAR TROPHY??? U CAN JUST GO MAKE ONE YOURSELF!!


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 20 2008, 10:05 AM~10695596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LETS SEE FRESNO AND THE 559'S RIDES IN NORHTERN CALI AT THE DEVOTION SHOW!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

call him, he dont send them out unless u cal him, and tell him u want it, theres alot of people that dont care about getting it after the so he will only send them out if u call him, also, twice i didnt get mine day of show, and i got it mailed to me both times, so just call the number on the flyer, he usually gets back to everyone. 



> _Originally posted by john96ss_@May 20 2008, 08:16 PM~10700220
> *the mail can't be that slow cause it happened to me 4 years ago and the year before that and 2 years before that and I am still waiting for my trophies. I didn't know it was an lg productions show till it was to late otherwise I wouldn't have been there this weekend.
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

dont forget to hit this show, day before devotion show


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 20 2008, 11:55 PM~10702058
> *dont forget to hit this show, day before devotion show
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

EL FAIDER 


PLEASE HAVE A SEAT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 21 2008, 07:27 PM~10708150
> *EL FAIDER
> PLEASE HAVE A SEAT
> 
> ...





ok big putito :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




how u been cabron? I know u will b at da show this sun!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 21 2008, 07:29 PM~10708178
> *ok big tito    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> how u been cabron? I know u will b at da show this sun!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## john96ss (May 7, 2008)

I called and spoke with him twice the first time. 2nd time he told us that they ran out of trophies and they had our addresses and they would send them to us I even reminded him of the last one I was still waiting for and WOW nothing has come in the mail. same thing the third time so speaking with him doesn't help. what does he care he has your money already. It's not really about the trophy but just the idea that he said he would make everything good and mail me the trophy and then not do it. kind of tells you how he runs his business.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by john96ss_@May 21 2008, 09:51 PM~10709733
> *I called and spoke with him twice the first time. 2nd time he told us that they ran out of trophies and they had our addresses and they would send them to us I even reminded him of the last one I was still waiting for and WOW nothing has come in the mail. same thing the third time so speaking with him doesn't help. what does he care he has your money already. It's not really about the trophy but just the idea that he said he would make everything good and mail me the trophy and then not do it. kind of tells you how he runs his business.
> *


i dont know about any past shows, like i said in a earlier reply, i always got mine were they were short, even before i knew him, also i just got off the phone with him earlier, and he already sent out 15 to 20 and was doing more tommorrow, hes been around along time, being doing shows for over 30 years, and he does care about the people,remember go lo entertainment, who did the lowrider magazine shows, well he was the founder of that, before they sold to primedia, i have met alot of promoters in my time, and im being honest when i say, that he is one of the realest promoters, and does give a shit about what people think, and do care about the contenders, ive been to dam near every lg productions show, over the last 9 years, and can only remember a few times that this has happened, i would say thats a pretty good track record, for a guy whos been doing this shit 30 years, if u have an issue about not getting yours, hit him up again, let him know that u havent got yours in the past, im sure he will do what he can to make it right. he dont shine people off, he will deal with the problem.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@May 20 2008, 09:03 AM~10695213
> *i want to add
> best import performance;  my ride but i did not get my trophy nor my check, larry told me he will take care of it this week.  he said he was a man of his word and i will say he is.  i will post it up when i get my trophy and check to make this str.
> its on the flyer best import and i have got the last two before from LG.
> ...


when i spoke with larry earlier i asked why he didnt give best import out and he said its because u didnt score close to minimum points for sweepstakes, u have to score 140 and he said u are far from it. so technically u didnt win it,so i would like to see that pic of the trophy and check when u get it. it is on the flyer but it also says must score minumum of 140 points to be eligable. also hes cutting that trophy out from upcoming shows, no more best import, since theres no radical imports out there, just street cars, and if a radical or full import does show up, they will be up with the sub compact cars for sweepstakes.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 22 2008, 01:01 AM~10710371
> *when i spoke with larry earlier i asked why he didnt give best import out and he said its because u didnt score close to minimum points for sweepstakes, u have to score 140 and he said u are far from it. so technically u didnt win it,so i would like to see that pic of the trophy and check when u get it. it is on the flyer but it also says must score minumum of 140 points to be eligable. also hes cutting that trophy out from upcoming shows, no more best import, since theres no radical imports out there, just street cars, and if a radical or full import does show up, they will be up with the sub compact cars for sweepstakes.
> *



ok sounds good but far from it i dont think so.



thanks for calling and asking for me 


DTA


----------



## famousyoyo1 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 22 2008, 12:01 AM~10710371
> *when i spoke with larry earlier i asked why he didnt give best import out and he said its because u didnt score close to minimum points for sweepstakes, u have to score 140 and he said u are far from it. so technically u didnt win it,so i would like to see that pic of the trophy and check when u get it. it is on the flyer but it also says must score minumum of 140 points to be eligable. also hes cutting that trophy out from upcoming shows, no more best import, since theres no radical imports out there, just street cars, and if a radical or full import does show up, they will be up with the sub compact cars for sweepstakes.
> *




both u girls :roflmao: 

4pumpedTLon20s & dta97


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 21 2008, 11:57 PM~10710363
> *i dont know about any past shows, like i said in a earlier reply, i always got mine were they were short, even before i knew him, also i just got off the phone with him earlier, and he already sent out 15 to 20 and was doing more tommorrow, hes been around along time, being doing shows for over 30 years, and he does care about the people,remember go lo entertainment, who did the lowrider magazine shows, well he was the founder of that, before they sold to primedia,  i have met alot of promoters in my time, and im being honest when i say, that he is one of the realest promoters, and  does  give a shit about what people think, and do care about the contenders, ive been to dam near every lg productions show, over the last 9 years, and can only remember a few times that this has happened, i would say thats a pretty good track record, for a guy whos been doing this shit 30 years, if u have an issue about not getting yours, hit him up again, let him know that u havent got yours in the past, im sure he will do what he can to make it right. he dont shine people off, he will deal with the problem.
> *


Bobby's right, i have been going to Larry's shows 4 30yrs . And i can only think of a few times there have been problems. ALL SHOWS HAVE PROBLEMS!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by famousyoyo1_@May 22 2008, 02:44 AM~10710553
> *both u girls  :roflmao:
> 
> 4pumpedTLon20s & dta97
> *


 :dunno: 





i dont know who u r, and for u to :roflmao: at me and bobby at least put who u r. maybe bobby knows u but looks like you are a newbie or hater to me.



l8tz


DTA 


atomic 

import iLLusions


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by famousyoyo1_@May 22 2008, 01:44 AM~10710553
> *both u girls  :roflmao:
> 
> 4pumpedTLon20s & dta97
> *


i think the real girl is u, hiding behind a fake screen name, at least show who u really are, at least post from your real screen name, im not hiding on here, and i was jus stating a fact, not shit talking, im wondering u probably related to famousyoyo. lol hes number 0 and your famousyoyo 1, bunch of pussies, hiding behind fake screen names, be real not FAKE.


----------



## john96ss (May 7, 2008)

wow 30 years, you would think he'd know how many trophies to order by now. I know that he has been doing this along time that is why it suprises me that things like that happen. I can understand it happening to someone just starting out. All I know is that I won't be at any of his shows in the near future.


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by john96ss_@May 22 2008, 04:45 PM~10715290
> *wow 30 years, you would think he'd know how many trophies to order by now. I know that he has been doing this along time that is why it suprises me that things like that happen. I can understand it happening to someone just starting out. All I know is that I won't be at any of his shows in the near future.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by john96ss_@May 22 2008, 05:45 PM~10715290
> *wow 30 years, you would think he'd know how many trophies to order by now. I know that he has been doing this along time that is why it suprises me that things like that happen. I can understand it happening to someone just starting out. All I know is that I won't be at any of his shows in the near future.
> *


Its about the PROFITS!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well fuck it, maybe he should know, not trying to defend the guy, but ive promoted a car show too. and u would be a idiot, to have 80 classes and order 80 1st and 80 2nd and 80 3rd, why because theres alot of classes that u dont even get cars in, so u go through and u see what u might get and what u might not get and u make a number, i was lucky enough at my show, i was close, i got 45 1st 45 2nd and 30 1st and all i got left with was 3 3rd place trophies, and no one got shorted and that was my first show. so i do agree that with him doing it this long he should of known how many he needed, i would rather have some left over then be short and have some pissed off people. so i do understand why everyone is pissed off with the situation. well i hope he learns from this one and if people dont want to go to his shows because of this, then its his loss. maybe it will teach him to get more then u gonna use not less.


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Big Ups to the 4door Riders :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ups to Majestics C.C. showing the youngsters how to put it down!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*NICE PICS.....* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@May 23 2008, 05:12 AM~10718606
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@May 23 2008, 04:15 AM~10718610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S FOR THE PIC'S OF MY RIDE HOMIE LATIN WORLD IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 22 2008, 09:21 PM~10717280
> *well fuck it, maybe he should know, not trying to defend the guy, but ive promoted a car show too. and u would be a idiot, to have 80 classes and order 80 1st and 80 2nd and 80 3rd, why because theres alot of classes that u dont even get cars in, so u go through and u see what u might get and what u might not get and u make a number, i was lucky enough at my show, i was close, i got 45 1st 45 2nd and 30 1st and all i got left with was 3 3rd place trophies, and no one got shorted and that was my first show. so i do agree that with him doing it this long he should of known how many he needed, i would rather have some left over then be short and have some pissed off people. so i do understand why everyone is pissed off with the situation. well i hope he learns from this one and if people dont want to go to his shows because of this, then its his loss. maybe it will teach him to get more then u gonna use not less.
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 21 2008, 05:18 PM~10707460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 21 2008, 05:18 PM~10707460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the props SixOne, you also have a clean ride too. Not to many of us 4doors out there!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------

